# freesbie errors



## ericbsd (Jan 16, 2009)

I use freebsd 7.1 and I try to do a Gnome live cd or dvd with freesbie and it failed!!! and y try to do a plain freesbie without any change and is failed to.its seems to be a kernel error but i don t  why.  
corpse-desktop# make
#### Building world for i386 architecture ####
>>> World build started on Thu Jan 15 15:54:42 UTC 2009
>>> Rebuilding the temporary build tree
>>> stage 1.1: legacy release compatibility shims
>>> stage 1.2: bootstrap tools
>>> stage 2.1: cleaning up the object tree
>>> stage 2.2: rebuilding the object tree
>>> stage 2.3: build tools
>>> stage 3: cross tools
>>> stage 4.1: building includes
>>> stage 4.2: building libraries
>>> stage 4.3: make dependencies
>>> stage 4.4: building everything
>>> World build completed on Thu Jan 15 18:28:31 UTC 2009
#### Building kernel for i386 architecture ####
>>> Kernel build for FREESBIE started on Thu Jan 15 18:28:32 UTC 2009
>>> stage 1: configuring the kernel
Something went wrong, check errors!
Log saved on /usr/obj/usr/home/corpse/Desktop/freesbie/.tmp_buildkernel
*** Signal 15

Stop in /usr/home/corpse/Desktop/freesbie.


And in /usr/obj/usr/home/corpse/Desktop/freesbie/.tmp_buildkernel
i see


^M
--------------------------------------------------------------^M
>>> Kernel build for FREESBIE started on Thu Jan 15 18:28:32 UTC 2009^M
--------------------------------------------------------------^M
===> FREESBIE^M
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/sys^M
^M
--------------------------------------------------------------^M
>>> stage 1: configuring the kernel^M
--------------------------------------------------------------^M
cd /usr/src/sys/i386/conf;  PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/ga
/usr/home/corpse/Desktop/freesbie/conf/i386/FREESBIE: unknown option "TCP_DROP_SYNFIN"^M
*** Error code 1^M
^M
Stop in /usr/src.^M
*** Error code 1^M
^M
Stop in /usr/src.^M

and freebsd 7.1 I never have this error on freebsd 7.0


----------



## ale (Jan 16, 2009)

Did you tried commenting that option?


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 16, 2009)

yes


----------



## vaclinux (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, i have same problem. Eventhough after comment that out, 
I received other problem,


> unknown option "GEOM_GPT


Any idea on this, or may be any one has success create a run freesbie script


----------



## ale (Feb 2, 2009)

ericturgeon said:
			
		

> I never have this error on freebsd 7.0


Are you sure it was on 7.0 and not on 6.x?



			
				ale said:
			
		

> Did you tried commenting that option?





			
				ericturgeon said:
			
		

> yes


And the result is?


----------



## ale (Feb 2, 2009)

vaclinux said:
			
		

> Yes, i have same problem. Eventhough after comment that out,
> I received other problem,
> 
> Any idea on this, or may be any one has success create a run freesbie script


AFAIK these options are valid for 6.x and I think that the latest freebsie is still based on it.
I've never used the freesbie port, but I'd try merging the freesbie kernconf with /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC.


----------



## vaclinux (Feb 2, 2009)

So you are saying the latest freesbie currently cant be compiled in recent freeBSD(e.g; 7.0,7.1)?


----------



## ale (Feb 2, 2009)

No.
I'm saying that it uses a kernel configuration based on 6.x kernel.
So, if it's possible, you should "refresh" the kernel configuration.
I've never used the freesbie port (just the livecd), but looking at pkg-plist I think it uses /usr/local/share/freesbie/`uname -m`/FREESBIE.


----------



## vaclinux (Feb 2, 2009)

okay, i see,
That's why even though, i comment the options(unknown options), the compliation still error;
*GEOM_GPT T
*TCP_DROP_SYNFIN




> So, if it's possible, you should "refresh" the kernel configuration.


How to refresh the kernel confiuration,?
freesbie looking to this config file,/usr/local/share/freesbie/conf/i386/FREESBIE. for the kernel configuration.

Sorry, only this forum/thread i only can depend to, because the freesbie mainsite is down, so i cant get freesbie documentation(eg;HowTo).


----------



## ale (Feb 2, 2009)

vaclinux said:
			
		

> How to refresh the kernel confiuration,?


Obviously there's not a "refresh-freesbie-kernconf" command, so it should be done manually.
As I'va said, I've never used freesbie port, I don't even know what its kernconf contains so I should be wrong, but I'd start looking at the differences between 
/usr/local/share/freesbie/conf/i386/FREESBIE and /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC and trying to understand why things has added/removed.
I don't know if something else is doomed to fail because of other reasons.
Looking at this could help
http://cvsweb.freebsd.org/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC


----------



## ericbsd (Feb 10, 2009)

ok i remove the *GEOM_GPT T *TCP_DROP_SYNFIN
all go rigt but i have an other an they end.


----------

